# just caught a nice one!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walked out on the dock a few minutes ago and caught a pretty good trout! This one ate a Z-man swimmerz 



















Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice trout John! congratulations...


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice fish.. looke like a 5lber...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

5+?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> 5+?


Probably around there.... she was pretty fat Joe, like most of your ex girlfriends ...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

John B. said:


> Probably around there.... she was pretty fat Joe, like most of your ex girlfriends ...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Bazinga!!

Nice trout!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good fish.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Better than pretty nice! Excellent catch!!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

What was the length


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Really nice Speck. The catches are getting really good right now. Its going to be a good rest of the year , I do believe. O*D*W


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yessur, damn nice trout!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Nice fish and I like the look of that Z-mann bait! I've never seen those at Academy but haven't been looking either. Where do you get them?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice speck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> What was the length


I didn't measure her, just took a quick pic and let her go. She was probably 26-27 inches.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

rfh21 said:


> Nice fish and I like the look of that Z-mann bait! I've never seen those at Academy but haven't been looking either. Where do you get them?


Hot spots!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice speck!


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

Heck of a trout


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

John B, That's a monster, even for the mostinteresting man in the world, HA!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

nice speck! I sure would like to hook up with a gator sometime soon!


----------

